# What's Happening To Parents?



## MA-Caver (Jan 9, 2008)

> *Dad threw 4 children off bridge*
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080109/ap_on_re_us/children_bridge_deaths
> By GARRY MITCHELL, Associated Press Writer 2 hours, 1 minute ago
> BAYOU LA BATRE, Ala. - A day after reporting his four young children were missing, a shrimp fisherman broke down and confessed that he threw them off an 80-foot-high bridge to their deaths, authorities said Wednesday.
> ...


Somebody needs to throw this dad off the same 80 foot bridge with a 60 foot rope tied to his privates! Bastard!
The family is stated as hoping the children are somehow alive. At their tender young age(s) and at 80 feet water is like concrete... the family needs to hope that the death penalty will be honored. 
Drug addiction seems to be part of the problem here but it's gotta go deeper than that. Something is seriously fubar-ed with this guy to take four innocent babies and toss them like garbage off of a bridge. He went to the highest point of the bridge not just where the span meets the water. He knew what he was doing and planned it. 
How can people be *against* the death penalty with horrendous crimes like this one?


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 9, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> How can people be *against* the death penalty with horrendous crimes like this one?


 
I'm fairly certain this is a rhetorical question. But, I'll answer anyway. Situational ethics are never good. The State should not be in the business of taking a life. I am against the death penatly. No matter how heinous the crime, nor how tragic the circumstance. I don't want the state killing people on my behalf.

Yes, it is a sad, and tragic situation. And the criminal activity should be punished. I doubt, however, that any punishment will bring peace to the Ngoc and Kam. 

And it is peace that I hope for them.


----------



## still learning (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello, Many cultures including the USA...does not teach parenting!

NO one wants to told how to rise children and behave like grown adults.

We have NO laws or rules for parents to follow...churchs try to act as guides for behavior and  learning how to live correctly.

In America ....there is NO guide lines or social or behavior standards.

If you visit other countries,Japan...it is so clean of rubbish, very little crime...because  of there culture.  (they are not perfect..but nicer and safer than Amercia.!

Many parents do not know how to be role models....many parents do not realize when you have children....it is your job to raise them UNSELFISHLY!  

YOU MUST DEVOTE YOUR LIFE TO RAISING YOUR KIDS TO BE A GOOD HUMAN BEING ...they need "tons" of love ALL the time!  Unselfishly from both parents.

Many adults with kids do not know the above rules for raising children...many think about themselves FIRST! ....WRONG!

Brittney Spears is a example of someone who DOES NOT KNOW HOW TO RAISE OR CARE FOR CHILDREN...She is very selfish and only thinks about herself first.  (most likely her parents fault for not being good role models)

Off course each of us have being raise different and you thoughts about this may differ from mines......if you ever visit my kids....it works!

Another rule: Many parents punishment seems more important? ...there will always be other ways to treat your kids....kindness works wonders

As parents do you feel you need spanking to make you behave better? or be yell at? ...isn't there other ways to treat you better?

If spanking work for kids? ...how come we do not do it for adults?  because it does not work!!!!!!!   ,nor for kids...find other ways to solve the crisis!

Aloha (kindness always works better)


----------



## Kreth (Jan 15, 2008)

Am I the only one who noticed that this incident occured in Forrest Gump's hometown? :idunno:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 15, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Am I the only one who noticed that this incident occured in Forrest Gump's hometown? :idunno:


Actually I thought it was Bubba's home town because Forrest was originally from Greenbow Alabama, same where Jenny was from. Gotta watch the movie again I think. 

Either way it happens there it can happen here and where you live. Thing is crimes like these need the death penalty. 

There is another story, equally tragic but one I think doesn't deserve the death penalty... A 25 yr. old baby sitter now sits on second degree manslaughter charges because the 17/18 month old toddler is dead by her carelessness. Seems in a moment of fun she put the toddler in a sleeping bag and swung the bag around and around over her head then let go and the bag didn't go where she intended, smashing the child against a wall or a door frame. http://www.1010wins.com/pages/1470892.php?
Watching the video arrest and processing you can see she is truly remorseful at her carelessness and recklessness. That doesn't deserve the death penalty. 
What this father did to his 4 babies *DOES!*It was full of intent, planning and without remorse. 
That's how I draw the line for justifying the death penalty!


----------



## grydth (Jan 15, 2008)

Not to mince words with you, but I never consider such individuals as "parents" or "fathers". They're sperm or egg donors.

As far as capital punishment, I doubt you'll see the DA go for it here.... I believe we will see some form of profound mental flaw accounting for this monstrous behavior.

Honestly, in this case, I'd really rather the killer spend many decades in a dank small cell.... thinking about what he did... having the screams haunt him at night.....


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 15, 2008)

grydth said:


> Not to mince words with you, but I never consider such individuals as "parents" or "fathers". They're sperm or egg donors.
> 
> As far as capital punishment, I doubt you'll see the DA go for it here.... I believe we will see some form of profound mental flaw accounting for this monstrous behavior.
> 
> Honestly, in this case, I'd really rather the killer spend many decades in a dank small cell.... thinking about what he did... having the screams haunt him at night.....



By my (personal) beliefs... the screams can haunt him... in hell.


----------



## grydth (Jan 15, 2008)

I wouldn't question your personal beliefs..... or any evaluation that this is a worthless monster.

We've been treated to some horrible stories recently...... an ex boyfriend who stabbed and tossed a girl into a river, another guy who murdered a woman and was found cooking her remains in the kitchen, yet another who apparently made it a practice of robbing and killing hikers. All of these scum will protest shrilly, though, about their receiving capital punishment - lethal injection? Oh, no! That would be, "TOO CRUEL TO DO TO ME!"  What sickening hypocrisy!

But, even discounting arguements that good people make against the practice of execution.... there are still rules that must be followed. While many can justify executing a sane, cold hearted killer, I believe you will find this one was genuinely, demonstrably deranged. Not some quirky psycobabble theory, but likely insanity.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 16, 2008)

grydth said:


> All of these scum will protest shrilly, though, about their receiving capital punishment - lethal injection? Oh, no! That would be, "TOO CRUEL TO DO TO ME!" What sickening hypocrisy!


 
Actually I agree. A good old bullet to the head is just so much more proper.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 16, 2008)

Cirdan said:


> Actually I agree. A good old bullet to the head is just so much more proper.


 
I would agree, ir is a shame that we the society will keep people like this in prison and rehabiltate them.


----------



## grydth (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't think an individual like this would be one that could be rehabilitated. He would be imprisioned on the theories of punishment, deterrence and incapacitation from killing other children. The same psychological factors - I am guessing on this - that would rule out rehab would also rule out a death sentence.

We'll have to see what evidence comes out of this case to reach anything definitive.


----------

